# Norwood, MO Dairy Auction Website? Phone Number?



## redrider_00 (Feb 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the Norwood, MO dairy sale has a website or there phone number. I would like to know more about when the next sale is and talk to someone there about buying calves. Thanks


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

JC_LS130
Jefferson City, MO Fri Dec 11, 2009 MO Dept of Ag-USDA Market News

Norwood, MO â Producers Auction Yards
Special Dairy Heifer Sale Report for 12/10/09

Receipts: 738 Last Special: 1604 Last Year: 1132

Demand was moderate. Supply was light and may have been limited by the 
artic blast yesterday and early morning temperatures in the single digits. 
There were 15% springer heifers, 10% bred heifers, 30% open heifers, 
05% fresh and milking cows, 10% bred and springer cows and 20% calves. 
Holsteins unless noted otherwise. Prices per head.

Springer heifers bred seven to nine months: 
Supreme - 1200.00-1400.00, Crossbreds 1025.00-1400.00
Approved - 950.00-1175.00, Crossbreds 725.00- 950.00
Medium - 700.00- 850.00, Crossbreds 575.00- 675.00
Common - 475.00- 650.00

Heifers bred three to six months:
Supreme - 1025.00-1175.00, Crossbreds 900.00-1040.00
Approved â 700.00- 860.00, Crossbreds 650.00- 875.00
Medium - 500.00- 675.00

Heifers bred one to three months: 
Supreme - Indiv 1080.00 
Approved â Few 750.00- 775.00, Crossbreds 600.00- 785.00

Open heifers:
Approved â 205-298 lbs 270.00- 400.00, Crossbreds 240.00- 290.00
325-385 lbs 400.00- 550.00, Crossbreds 230.00- 270.00
425-495 lbs 350.00- 600.00
510-559 lbs 590.00- 670.00, Crossbreds 380.00- 430.00
610-685 lbs 510.00- 650.00, Lot of 15 at 667 lbs 850.00 
710-785 lbs 585.00- 780.00, Lot of 17 at 798 lbs 900.00

Medium- 190-275 lbs 160.00- 200.00 
300-375 lbs 370.00- 375.00
430-435 lbs Few Crossbreds 220.00- 270.00 

Replacement cows:
Fresh and open milking cows:
Supreme - 1025.00-1300.00, Indiv crossbred 1060.00 
Approved â 800.00- 950.00 Few crossbreds 830.00- 875.00
Medium - 650.00- 750.00, Few crossbreds 600.00- 650.00
Common - 385.00- 525.00, Few crossbreds 475.00- 500.00


Springer cows:
Supreme - 1050.00-1250.00
Approved - 900.00-1000.00
Medium - 700.00- 875.00, Crossbreds 500.00- 750.00
Common - 220.00- 580.00


Bred cows: 
Approved â Indiv 1050.00
Medium - 600.00- 875.00
Common - 480.00- 510.00

Baby calves:
Holstein heifers 145.00-240.00, small 85.00-135.00
Holstein bulls 40.00- 65.00, small 20.00- 35.00
Jersey bulls 40.00- 55.00
Crossbred heifers 80.00-120.00, small 35.00- 75.00
Crossbred bulls 20.00- 45.00

Source: MO Dept of Ag-USDA Market News Service, Norwood, MO
Ray Schooley, Market Reporter, 573-751-5618
 24 hour Market Report1-573-522-9244
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/JC_LS130.txt

0654cst md


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

1910 S Highway East, Norwood - (417) 746-4105


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Is this what your looking for??

Norwood livestock barn
7627 Cherokee
Norwood,Mo.

417-746-4242


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?r...ion&hnear=Norwood,+MO&cid=2073574163132916854


----------



## redrider_00 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, I did get to talk to someone there, unfortunately they said they only get in 1 or 2 young jersey heifers at each sale Does anyone know where I could buy 25 or 30 jersey or brown swiss heifers. Thanks Nicholas


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Nich, sorry to say but it's going to be impossible to find that volume of Jerseys at any auction. My closest auction operates weekly with 100-200 calves per week. Out of that bunch maybe 4 will be Jersey Heifer Calves. Well that's what's happening here...Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mammoth Cave Dairy Auction, Inc., Smiths Grove, KY
Holsteins unless otherwise stated. (prices per head)
Receipts: 1008 

Supply: Springers 30 percent; Open Heifers-Steers 10 percent; Fresh Milking 
cows 10 percent; Cows-Bulls 40 percent; Baby Calves 10 percent.

Springers: (2-3 years old, 5-8 months bred) Supreme 1200-1450 lbs 1450.00-
1640.00.
Approved 1200-1400 lbs 1090.00-1400.00, Jer. 1070.00
Medium 1000-1300 lbs 800.00-1040.00; few 800-950 lbs 710.00-750.00.
Common 850-1200 lbs 450.00-625.00. 

Fresh Milking Cows: Approved (2-6 years old) 1100-1400 lbs 1090.00-1300.00, 
Ind 1400.00.
Medium 875-1400 lbs 760.00-990.00.
Common 850-1450 lbs 350.00-650.00, couple 700.00.

Open Heifers: Approved 175-250 lbs 400.00-440.00; 400-600 lbs 480.00-690.00.
Medium 200-300 lbs 270.00-360.00; 400-575 lbs 410.00-610.00; 675 lbs 640.00, 
Jer. 450-500 lbs 735.00-770.00.
Common 300-400 lbs 190.00-330.00; 450-600 lbs 250.00-475.00

Holstein Heifer Calves: Medium-Large 230.00-310.00.
Small: 80.00-160.00

Holstein Bull Calves: Medium-Large 40.00-65.00.
Small 10.00-30.00.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

You'd have to keep an eye on the farm auction calander and wait for a jersey place to sell out for that many.


----------



## redrider_00 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks to all, I will keep looking around. The size of the group doesn't matter to me, but then again I can't drive 800 miles for 2-3 calves either. I had one cattle broker call me and has 7- 300lb jersey heifers that came straight off a Amish dairy and wants $300/ea delivered. I can't see how this would be a bad way to start. Seems fairy reasonable. Thanks Nicholas


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

yes ...a dallor a pound is the going price now....but delieveried is nice also...


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Redrider, You better snag those jersey heifers, 300 delivered is a good price. I wouldn`t sell my heifers for that. grow them up get them bred and sell them as springers you may do alright. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Those jersey heifers delivered for $300 is a steal. Just make sure those are not freemartain


----------



## redrider_00 (Feb 18, 2009)

I told the broker I would take them last night. He is going to bring them sometime next week. Do you think I should ask him if they are breedable? I generally trust people and I wouldnt think a small Amish dairy farmer would try to sell a group of freemartins. Supposedly the man needed the money for them.With these low dairy prices I guess I would believe him. Tough times are being had all over. Tell me your thoughts. Thanks again to all. Nicholas


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

amish that drives ...I WOULD HAVE THEM TAKEN TO A VET BEFORE I PAIDED....you asked for our thoughts that is my thoughts


----------



## redrider_00 (Feb 18, 2009)

The broker that is selling them to me is not Amish, he bought them off the Amish farm.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

A lot of the Amish folks out here raise up calves to sell. They buy them as day olds off the dairies (or from the auctions cheap) and raise em up to whatever size. So, just because they are from an "Amish Farm" doesn't necessarily mean they were BORN there.

My personal experience with Amish cows....they dont know a thing about electric fences.  (seriously.)


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

This is funny, I found this thread on Google. Too bad they don't have a website.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

This the sale i us to sell my grown calfs at


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I doubt if one Amish man has 7 free martin jersey heifers. I'd have found out more before buying, but hey, you never can tell. They might be really great cows. Keep us informed.


----------

